# Bettas are going nuts over new food!



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I got my Addison's Betta Pro today, all 113g of it  We're currently feeding Aqueon because it's the only Betta food I can buy here in pellet form. I decided to take the plunge and pick up from Addison's Betta Pro from Betta Breeders Canada. I'm sure happy I did! I also picked up a Betta Fry Starter Kit, to add to my collection of fry foods.

All this cost me... $23. I have two local Betta friends who I am going to share some of it with. It's more than enough for my crew.

Anyways, they went nuts over it and begged for more. The girls were the most impressed. No turning back now.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Am hesitant about switching from aqueon, have never had any problems with it, even when bringing fish straight from a pet store/ petco, they go for it right away


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

I've heard Addison's is top quality but I had a hard time finding an ingredient list for their foods -- did yours happen to come with one?

I'm currently feeding NLS Betta and their small fish formula, in addition to frozen and live treats (had to buy more frozen today due to the main freezer dying), but am up for rotating pellets like I rotate kibbles for my dog...if I can find a food I'd want to rotate with, that is.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

This is what I found on here from Rusette:



> Atison Betta Pro, is much better as it has more vitamins and minerals. It is also a little more expensive as the first ingredient is Pure brine shrimp embroyos.
> 
> Here is the Difference.
> 
> ...


And this... 
http://theaquaticgazette.com/2011/07/05/ocean-nutrition-atison-betta-pro/

We fed Aqueon but really, it's not the best and if I can get better for my guys, I will


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been feeding my bettas Attison's regular betta food, I will switch my bettas to Betta Pro as soon as the IBC web site is back up.


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Ah, gotcha -- thank you  I think I'll stick with my current feeding choice though.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd never replace NLS with Atison's myself ;-)


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I'd never replace NLS with Atison's myself ;-)


:lol: Glad I'm not alone then. At least I can get a good variety of frozen foods instead (though I do wish I could find more live food for them).


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah it's $30 with shipping to get one container of NLS shipped to me, it's not sold in stores here. Most of what we have is flakes and then the Aqueon. I liked the Aqueon because it was a pellet but the store that sells it closed. I figured with half a container I was good for a while... then my 22m old daughter spilled it all out. What I could salvage got me through to today haha So this is a God send for me.

We feed 3 types of frozen food, every second day they get one meal. I have bloodworms, brine shrimp and glassworms. I can't wait to pick up something new. If I could get a second type of pellet, I'd feed that in rotation with this stuff.


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow...how much is just the shipping? Maybe it'd be more economical to have someone who _can_ purchase it locally for them send you some? I've had to ship something to Croatia once and I _know_ the shipping wasn't enough to make up the difference between $30 and the retail price for NLS.

And ah, gotta love kids' tendencies to do things like that -- my nephew did that once with a bottle of antibiotic ear cleaner for my dog. Needless to say, I'm nervous whenever I let him help me feed my fish. Fortunately Ezra didn't just chow down when he put several too many pellets in for him, hahaha (also fortunate I had _just_ bought feeding tongs for similar occasions -- Ezra decided to swim through them when I held them still for him).

I consider myself fortunate that the local stores seem to carry a wide variety of frozen foods. About the only thing I haven't managed to find yet is black worms, which I've heard they really love when they're alive.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

NoahG said:


> Wow...how much is just the shipping? Maybe it'd be more economical to have someone who _can_ purchase it locally for them send you some? I've had to ship something to Croatia once and I _know_ the shipping wasn't enough to make up the difference between $30 and the retail price for NLS.
> 
> And ah, gotta love kids' tendencies to do things like that -- my nephew did that once with a bottle of antibiotic ear cleaner for my dog. Needless to say, I'm nervous whenever I let him help me feed my fish. Fortunately Ezra didn't just chow down when he put several too many pellets in for him, hahaha (also fortunate I had _just_ bought feeding tongs for similar occasions -- Ezra decided to swim through them when I held them still for him).
> 
> I consider myself fortunate that the local stores seem to carry a wide variety of frozen foods. About the only thing I haven't managed to find yet is black worms, which I've heard they really love when they're alive.


Most places is $20 shipping, and I really don't have the money or enough things I need to justify spending $20 in shipping (or getting free shipping).

There's a store in my own province that charges $20 flat rate to send it to me on the bus, plus it's $20 to take a cab to the bus station haha I have someone willing to send me some Omega One, but no takers in Canada on NLS.


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Man...out of curiosity I just checked it out and it would seem that, including the price of the food (with tax), I'd be able to send you a container of NLS for less than what it would cost you to ship it from someplace else.

I can get a hold of their Betta formula as well as their small fish formula (both the regular sized container, and the larger size). I mean, I'm not sure how Canada handles fish food being shipped into the country, but it was a thought. The shipping itself is only about $12, and I think US and Canadian currency is close enough currently that it's a matter of cents in difference.


----------

